# Which lens(es) for product shots?



## turantual (Mar 15, 2011)

Hi, my first post. Great site!

I'm taking a step up from my cheap Kodak "SLR like" camera and getting a Canon EOS Rebel T2i. I need some help choosing a lens (or maybe two). I'd prefer to start out with prime rather than zoom lenses. And I guess I'm also leaning towards Canon brand for the sake of compatibility. Here is my typical scenario:
Products: Stereo speakers about the size and shape of a large tower computer.

Distance: 2 to 6 feet. Sometimes full product shots, sometimes detail shots. 

Lighting: Light tent with a mix of fixed florescent and incandescent. Occasionally I try for something more "dramatic". 

Background: Depends - black, white, textured, etc., but usually OOF. 

Usage: Photos are primarily embedded in web pages. But I'm moving more towards higher resolution "zoom" images online and even half page print ads in magazines. ​I'm definitely a novice, but do I try hard to give my photos a sense of depth and perspective. I want my speakers to look powerful and impressive. My budget is under $500 per lens. I'd be willing to get two lenses if one prime lens really can't do both full product and detail images well.  And this isn't critical, but it would be nice if the lens(es) would also work well for family photos and portraits. I'm considering these two lenses. 
Canon EF 50mm f/1.4 USM
Canon EF 28mm f/1.8 USM​Any thoughts?

Thanks!


----------



## mjhoward (Mar 15, 2011)

For detail shots, I'd get a macro lens for sure.  If you got the 60mm f/2.8 Macro, it might be short enough to take care of your standard shots at 6 ft and it will definitely focus closely enough for those detail shots.  its easily within your budget too.  If you don't already have a tripod, I would recommend that as well for product.


----------



## turantual (Mar 15, 2011)

Hi MJ,


I read a little about the 60mm f/2.8 macro and it could be just what I need for detail shots. 
For full shots I'm hoping I can achieve a consistent "look" to all of our photos. Like I said, I want the speakers to look impressive and even slightly imposing with a good sense of perspective. Not too 'artsy' but not too straight 'professional' either. So I've read a bunch online. In order to get the look I'm imagining I think I need a somewhat shorter than normal focal length lens, using a fairly open aperture, and shot fairly close in. Does that make sense? I realize it will take a lot of experimentation and experience. But with a limited budget, I'd like to narrow in on the gear I need as much as I can. I doubt I'll ever be a versatile photographer. But I'll be happy if I can get pretty decent at doing this one thing. 

Maybe the 60mm f/2.8 macro and the 28mm f/1.8 would be a good pair of lenses for me? 

Thanks!


----------



## PASM (Mar 15, 2011)

Close in and/or low POV, looking slightly upward.


turantual said:


> I want my speakers to look powerful and impressive.


----------



## mjhoward (Mar 15, 2011)

turantial... I think I know what you mean.  Close in, almost a fisheye effect but not quite?  I've got an ultra wide lens and I use it in this way sometimes.  It can create cool effects and interesting perspective.  If this is what you are going for, I think you might want something just a little wider than 28mm.  If you can, try borrowing or renting a couple of lenses in that range of focal lengths to get a better idea of the effect you're going for.


----------



## Big Mike (Mar 16, 2011)

Welcome to the forum.

On thing that you may have to consider, is that when you see/read what focal lengths were used for photos...you need to know the format of the camera.  In this case, you'll want to know the size of the sensor.

For example, the usual standard is 35mm film, which is the same size as 'full frame' digital SLR cameras.  The Canon 5D, 1Ds or the Nikon D700 are the popular ones.  With cameras like these, a 28mm lens is kind of wide and 24mm would be fairly wide.  
However, most DSLR cameras have a slightly smaller sensor which 'crops' the edges off of the image projected by the lens.  Thus giving you a narrower field of view (FOV).  So on your T2i, a 50mm lens is quite narrow and 28mm is more 'normal'...but probably not considered 'wide'.  (the comparison factor is 1.6)

Also, while prime (non zoom) lenses often give you the best quality 'bang for the buck', zoom lenses can be very good, especially when you have the freedom to use any aperture & shutter speed that you want.  In other words, because your speakers aren't moving, and you can set your camera on a tripod...you can use the 'best' aperture on a zoom lens, which will give you pretty good quality and plenty of convenience when shooting.  

I'd recommend something in the 17-50mm range.  That camera usually ships with an 18-55mm lens, which is a great range...but many people find that the quality of that 'kit' lens isn't great.  I'd suggest that you use it on a tripod with an aperture of F8 to F11, you'll be able to get great results.  

You may even want to go shorter/wider to get the look you're after.  I have a Canon 10-22mm lens that would be idea for getting that  "powerful and impressive" look.  But I certainly wouldn't want all my shots to be that wide & distorted.


----------

